# My shop line array



## 8675309 (Jan 8, 2007)

I am thinking about doing an IB line array with these in my 40x40 shop. I am thinking 8 per side stereo. I have a wood shop in one side of it I could use for the separation, and figured what the hell. Don’t care about perfect sound but I think this will be cool and loud.

I considered doing Pro sound speakers in my shop but I don’t like to do things normal.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=290-378


----------



## bhg41088 (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't think it would sound very good with the tweeters spaced so far apart.

Edit: Try these-
http://www.partsexpress.com/projectshowcase/indexn.cfm?project=GoldenBoys


----------



## Diru (May 23, 2006)

That 8 is too big to get that array kind of sound thing going, it will annoy with lots of lobbing that starts to low.

If I got my **** straight the a c-t-c you starting that comb at about 1.25khz, way lower then what that pei tweeter would ever do.

You could try this 4" and use a EQ and get a better result.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=299-840

This one would be neat, but spendy to me.

http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=264-821


From Apex Jr. these might be the ****, figure out how mount them.

http://www.apexjr.com/speakerstuff.html

Those two 2-way 4"ers can be c-t-c under 5 1/4"s with a x-over freq about 3 khz, inside the possible range of the tweeters, a touch of EQ. Comb starting upwards of 5.5 to 6 khz.

If your going to do it don't use just 8[the 8 inchers might be ok in height] 70% floor the ceiling height.

There will be a good level of low freq responce that you an eq into those little drivers down to at least the driver Fs.


----------

